# Hi Everyone



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey,

I'm Hope, and I live in Florida.
I have an 8 month old cat named Casanova.

Here he is...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Hope!

Casanova is adorable!


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

Such a handsome boy!

His inner tiger is showing in that last pic.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Hope...Casanova is a sweetheart. I laughed at the second picture!


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you. His cuteness is very misleading, since he is quite a handful, haha.


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Hope. Casanova has striking eyes. Just gorgeous!


----------



## JRM (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, very cute cat. Looks kind of my my cat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Casanova is a very cute cat.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum. Casanova is a cute kitty!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome and thanks for the picture.
What a handsome handsome kitty! :love2


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does he live up to his name?


----------

